# ist PCMCIA Typ II  auch  PCMCIA Typ I



## gettohomie (23. Juli 2008)

hi wollte mr ma ein notbook hollen und wollte mir dazu ein PCMICA karte für DVB-T bestellen

und wollte fragen ob ich auch PCMCIA karten in einen PCMCIA Typ II einbauen kann .

notbook:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Notebooks - MSI - VR601-C5512FD

PCMCIA Karte DVB-T

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - TV-Karten - Terrestrisch (DVB-T) - Pinnacle PCTV Hybrid Pro Card PCMCIA


----------



## auRiuM (23. Juli 2008)

soweit ich weiss, geht das nicht. aber ich lasse mich gerne eines anderen belehren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2008)

PC Card - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Leopardgecko (23. Juli 2008)

PCMCIA Typ I + II unterscheiden sich nur in der Dicke der Karte.
Der PCMCIA-Slot eines Notebooks kann sowohl Typ I (3,3mm dick) als auch Typ II (5,0 mm dick) aufnehmen.
Die Karte passt also ohne Probleme in das Notebook.


----------



## gettohomie (23. Juli 2008)

danke leute seit eine echte hilfe


----------

